# Trimming Red TIger Lotus



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering how do you trim the tiger lotus? Ive been reading on the internet that its possible to keep the leaves from reaching the surface, is it ok to cut the stem and leaf close to the bulb?

Thanks for the help


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep...that's how ya do it . You have to "pinch off" the rising stem/leaves as to keep them bushy looking.

HTH


----------

